# Pentium M Dothan ACPI and SPEEDSTEP problem (help me brodo)

## [K]

Hi,

My english is not very good, but i will try my best.  I just bought a TOSHIBA A50-522 with a Pentium M Dothan 715 1'5 Ghz (2mb l2).

I start the installation of Gentoo with the 2004.2 livecd, i used genkernel --menuconfig all with a 2.6.9-r1 kernel from gentoo-dev-sources, everething went fine until I reboot for the first time, here is some info:

cat /proc/pcuinfo

```

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 13

model name   : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : 1496.531

cache size   : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 2

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe est tm2

bogomips   : 2965.50

```

lspci

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corp. 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corp. 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:05.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

0000:01:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)

0000:01:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 33)

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

e100                   30464  0 

mii                     4224  1 e100

snd_intel8x0           29900  0 

snd_ac97_codec         69328  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                82824  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_timer              20484  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7816  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

gameport                3712  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         6016  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            19492  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          6536  1 snd_rawmidi

snd                    46436  7 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

uhci_hcd               28944  0 

intel_agp              19616  1 

agpgart                27944  1 intel_agp

sbp2                   21512  0 

ohci1394               30340  0 

ieee1394               95028  2 sbp2,ohci1394

ohci_hcd               18436  0 

usb_storage            27008  0 

usbhid                 29888  0 

ehci_hcd               26372  0 

usbcore               100580  7 uhci_hcd,ohci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

dmesg

```

Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 (root@K-Dothan) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Thu Nov 11 00:54:51 GMT 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 00000000000eee00 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000eee00 - 00000000000ef000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ef000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ef40000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ef40000 - 000000001ef50000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ef50000 - 000000001f000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec10000 - 00000000fec20000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

495MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 126784

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 122688 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 TOSHIB                                ) @ 0x000f0180

ACPI: RSDT (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x1ef40000

ACPI: FADT (v002 TOSHIB 750      0x20030101 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x1ef40060

ACPI: SSDT (v001 TOSHIB LNK10SS  0x20040226 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x1ef445d1

ACPI: DBGP (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x1ef400e4

ACPI: BOOT (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x1ef40038

ACPI: SSDT (v001 TOSHIB A0015    0x20040226 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x1ef44802

ACPI: DSDT (v001 TOSHIB A0015    0x20040426 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1496.531 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Oct 20 14:26:13 EDT 2004 : initialized

Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 496060k/507136k available (3098k kernel code, 10424k reserved, 1002k data, 180k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2965.50 BogoMIPS (lpj=1482752)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1484k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd480, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Toshiba System Managment Mode driver v1.11 26/9/2001

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0b.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Simple Boot Flag at 0x7c set to 0x80

Machine check exception polling timer started.

gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x02 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

inotify init: minor=63

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random: RNG not detected

vesafb: Intel Corporation, Intel(r)852GM/852GME/855GM/855GME Graphics Controller, Hardware Version 0.0 (OEM: Intel(r)852GM/852GME/855GM/855GME Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: hardware doesn't support DCC transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xdf880000, size 16192k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (off)                                         <--- i really don't like this

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (41 C)

toshiba_acpi: Toshiba Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.18

toshiba_acpi:     HCI method: \_SB_.VALZ.GHCI

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: TOSHIBA MK4025GAS, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-820S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB), CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

st: Version 20040403, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

PCI: Enabling device 0000:01:0b.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0b.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:0b.0 [1179:0001]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00b8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000007

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz": 

speedstep-centrino: try compiling with CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI enabled

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

p4-clockmod: Unknown p4-clockmod-capable CPU. Please send an e-mail to <linux@brodo.de>

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI wakeup devices: 

VIY0 USB1 USB3 USB4 AMDM USB2  LID PWRB 

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 180k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, pci mem e0852c00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[cfefe800-cfefefff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00003900005a0e76]

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 424M

agpgart: Detected 16252K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd8000000

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 10, io base 0000cfe0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0000cf80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0000cf60

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49554 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.0.27-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xcfef7000, irq 11, MAC addr 00:0E:7B:BF:93:20

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x1e0-0x1e7 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

```

.config

```

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

```

```

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=y

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN=y

CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL=y

```

Can I edit and change the .config file of the kernel, or only from menuconfig??

After the installation I checked /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature  

and it was 70 C !!! 

and /proc/acpi/toshiba/fan says:

running:  1

force_on:  0

Also /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/cooling_mode is "passive"

What am I doing wrong??? Please brodo help me, I have seen you know a lot of this stuff.  Let me know if you need more info.

Thanks a lot.

PD: I'm kind of new in Linux and Gentoo

----------

## [K]

I need to know if this, can I edit and change the .config file of the kernel, or only from menuconfig?? 

help me please!

----------

## brodo

wow, that's a novelty for me -- being mentioned in the thread topic...

You need to enable CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI from "make menuconfig", hand-editing .config __may__ work but is not guarantueed to do so. Also, to actually have a reduction of temperature, you either need to lower

```
/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
```

 or, if there is idle time [during emerge -u there usually isn't], either enable the "ondemand" cpufreq governor 

```

modprobe cpufreq_ondemand

echo -n "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

 or emerge some userspace dynamic cpufreq manager.

Also, as the file paths are quite long, a new utility named "cpufrequtils" has been developed, but hasn't yet found its way into portage. You can find the ebuild at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=69320, though, the commands above become 

```
cpufreq-set --max SOME_FREQ
```

 and  

```
modprobe cpufreq_ondemand

cpufreq-set -g ondemand

```

, respecitvely.

----------

## [K]

Thanks for repliying,

I did what you said, like this

```

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=y

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN=y

CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL=y

```

and also the modprobe cpufreq_ondemand with no errors, but i don't have nothing under /sys/devides/system/cpu/cp0/

the /proc/acpi/fan/Fan/state says off.

when i'm not doing anything temperature goes to 55 C, compiling goes to 70 C !! ? I'm scared!

----------

## brodo

can you post the new dmesg, please?

----------

## [K]

dmesg 

```

Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 (root@K-Dothan) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Thu Nov 11 11:59:58 GMT 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 00000000000eee00 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000eee00 - 00000000000ef000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ef000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ef40000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ef40000 - 000000001ef50000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ef50000 - 000000001f000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec10000 - 00000000fec20000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

495MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 126784

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 122688 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 TOSHIB                                ) @ 0x000f0180

ACPI: RSDT (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x1ef40000

ACPI: FADT (v002 TOSHIB 750      0x20030101 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x1ef40060

ACPI: SSDT (v001 TOSHIB LNK10SS  0x20040226 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x1ef445d1

ACPI: DBGP (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x1ef400e4

ACPI: BOOT (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x1ef40038

ACPI: SSDT (v001 TOSHIB A0015    0x20040226 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x1ef44802

ACPI: DSDT (v001 TOSHIB A0015    0x20040426 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1496.244 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Oct 20 14:26:13 EDT 2004 : initialized

Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 496060k/507136k available (3098k kernel code, 10424k reserved, 1002k data, 180k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2965.50 BogoMIPS (lpj=1482752)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1486k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd480, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Toshiba System Managment Mode driver v1.11 26/9/2001

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0b.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Simple Boot Flag at 0x7c set to 0x80

Machine check exception polling timer started.

gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x02 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

inotify init: minor=63

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random: RNG not detected

vesafb: Intel Corporation, Intel(r)852GM/852GME/855GM/855GME Graphics Controller, Hardware Version 0.0 (OEM: Intel(r)852GM/852GME/855GM/855GME Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: hardware doesn't support DCC transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xdf880000, size 16192k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (off)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (33 C)

toshiba_acpi: Toshiba Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.18

toshiba_acpi:     HCI method: \_SB_.VALZ.GHCI

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: TOSHIBA MK4025GAS, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-820S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB), CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

st: Version 20040403, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

PCI: Enabling device 0000:01:0b.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0b.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:0b.0 [1179:0001]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00b8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000007

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

P5 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

P6 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

P7 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

P8 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

P9 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

P10 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

P11 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

P12 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

P13 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

P14 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

P15 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

Invalid encoded frequency

speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz": 

speedstep-centrino: try compiling with CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI enabled

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

p4-clockmod: Unknown p4-clockmod-capable CPU. Please send an e-mail to <linux@brodo.de>

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI wakeup devices: 

VIY0 USB1 USB3 USB4 AMDM USB2  LID PWRB 

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 180k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, pci mem e0852c00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[cfefe800-cfefefff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00003900005a0e76]

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 424M

agpgart: Detected 16252K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd8000000

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 10, io base 0000cfe0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0000cf80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0000cf60

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49554 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.0.27-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xcfef7000, irq 11, MAC addr 00:0E:7B:BF:93:20

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x1e0-0x1e7 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

```

Still the same...Do you think is something wrong in BIOS setup?, there is no updates yet (v1.2).

Why is the fan off, I dont get it, this is getting me mad.  Anyway it seems that, when the temperature is around 70 the fan is working, at 55 i would say that stops.

And why I dont have what you said in /sys/devices/system/cpu/??

----------

## brodo

ah, ok, that error. a patch for that already exists, but hasn't found its way into Linus' kernel yet. Can you try out the latest mm-sources (2.6.10-rc1-mm4)?

----------

## [K]

I tried but it is masked (with emerge), and I dont know what to do with that...

Could you tell me?

Thanks a lot for your help!

----------

## [K]

Other thing I just saw.  Now the /proc/acpi/toshiba/fan says:

running:    0

force_on:   0

but still going up to 70's!!!!!

----------

## brodo

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge mm-sources
```

```
echo -n  1 > /proc/acpi/toshiba/fan 
```

----------

## [K]

Do you think there is no problem be working on 70 C, until I get the mm-sources?

----------

## [K]

Well I compiled the kernel 2.6.10-rc1-mm4 and the speedstep problem seems  to be solved, but the temperature is freaking me out.  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ is now full off things but:

echo -n "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/scaling_governor

didnt work, seems like I only can put userspace,powersave and performance.

I dont think that  performance should leave the processor go so high on temperature anyway.

I really dont know what to do with the fan or temperature.  Also system stays like 35 or 40 seconds in the place that I show here:

```

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: TOSHIBA MK4025GAS, ATA DISK drive

elevator: using anticipatory as default io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-820S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15                   <------- RIGHT HERE (40 SEC)

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB), CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive,

```

----------

## brodo

 *[K] wrote:*   

> Well I compiled the kernel 2.6.10-rc1-mm4 and the speedstep problem seems  to be solved, but the temperature is freaking me out.  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ is now full off things but:
> 
> echo -n "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/scaling_governor
> 
> didnt work, seems like I only can put userspace,powersave and performance.

 

check whether the "ondemand" governor is built into the kernel by make menuconfig --> power management --> cpufreq --> ondemand

Alternatively, try out one of the cpufreq userspace dynamic frequency changing daemons (speedfreq, cpudyn, cpuspeed, cpufreqd to name a few).

 *[K] wrote:*   

> I dont think that  performance should leave the processor go so high on temperature anyway.

  oh yes, it doesn' t limit the frequency unless the ACPI thermal driver reports a cooling situation. Check /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*/trip_points for details.

----------

## brodo

btw, the patch which was formerly only in -mm has made its way into 2.6.10-rc2

----------

## DieterVDW

I have the same problem, but none of the solutions mentioned here seems to work for me.

The symptoms:

- I get  the following message while booting:

```

speedstep-centrino: invalid ACPI data

speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60Ghz"

speedstep-centrino: try compiling with CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI enabled

```

But this kernel option IS enabled!

Also, there is nothing in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ ...

I already tried kernels 2.6.9, 2.6.10-rc1-mm4, 2.6.10-rc1-mm5 (wouldn't compile) and 2.6.10-rc2 . Didn't fix it!

Any suggestions anyone?

UPDATE: There IS something in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0 now!

I can effectively set the scaling_governor and stuff! Most excellent!

I still get the abovementioned message while booting though,

it would be nice to get rid of that ...

But dynamic cpu speed scaling works, so I'm happy!

----------

## brodo

Check for a BIOS update; also please post the output of "cpufreq-info" [see https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=69320] as well as a complete dmesg after booting with the boot option "cpufreq.debug=2" (2.6.10-rc2 or later)

----------

## adi-beg

How can I emerge 2.6.10-rc2? When I emerge mm-sources, I get only 2.6.10-rc1-mm3, which of course, does not work, and also kills ndiswrapper. I now use 2.6.9-gentoo-r1, and everything works except cpu speed scaling.

```
 dmesg

Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 (root@tux) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #11 Tue Nov 16 22:09:17 UTC 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ff40000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff40000 - 000000001ff50000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff50000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 130880

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126784 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f4ed0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x04000422 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ff40000

ACPI: FADT (v001 A M I  OEMFACP  0x04000422 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ff40200

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x04000422 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ff50040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  1ABMQ 1ABMQ005 0x00000005 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 vga=791

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c04ae000 soft=c04ad000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 600.220 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 514184k/523520k available (2612k kernel code, 8852k reserved, 975k data, 152k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1187.84 BogoMIPS (lpj=593920)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC] (gpe 28)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *10)

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

NET: Registered protocol family 23

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1100686802.540:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

NTFS driver 2.1.20 [Flags: R/W].

inotify init: minor=63

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.11.0 20020828 on minor 0: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9]

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP0] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.8

 Sensor: 29

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> 4 multi-buttons, i.e. besides standard buttons

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd400, 00:0a:e6:bd:b6:b1, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: FUJITSU MHT2060AT, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-820S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[ffdff000-ffdff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, pci mem e0826c00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0000e800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 10, io base 0000e880

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 10, io base 0000ec00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [062a:0001] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49504 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 at 0xffeff800, irq 11

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4090 buckets, 32720 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz":

speedstep-centrino: try compiling with CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI wakeup devices:

SMBS AUDI MODM USB1 USB2 USB3 P0P2 CBC0  LAN MPC0 MPC1

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 152k freed

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00000ae6ff1e354a]

Adding 2008116k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

ndiswrapper version 0.10 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ndiswrapper: using irq 11

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:0d:f0:11:01:05 using driver rtl8180.sys

ndiswrapper device wlan0 supports WPA with AES/CCMP and TKIP ciphers

ndiswrapper: driver rtl8180.sys (Realtek,10/07/2004,5.173.1007.2004) added

slamr: module license 'Smart Link Ltd.' taints kernel.

slamr: SmartLink AMRMO modem.

slamr: probe 8086:24c6 ICH4 card...

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.6 to 64

slamr: mc97 codec is AGR67

slamr: slamr0 is ICH4 card.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:04.0 [1019:b551]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0038, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

```

----------

## adi-beg

And, of course, showing and working at lowest cpu freq...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## brodo

 *adi-beg wrote:*   

> How can I emerge 2.6.10-rc2?

  Probably it still needs to be added to the portage tree.

----------

## adi-beg

```
echo -n "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

works, but how can I put it into boot, so I don't need to type it every time I boot?

Thanks.

----------

